# Venom needed .... Any takers...



## longqi (Sep 3, 2012)

Anti-venom shortage sparks call to catch deadly spider - Yahoo!7 News .... Have fun kids


----------



## Umbral (Sep 3, 2012)

It's the most productive way for them to get those animals AND use up existing anti-venom.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 3, 2012)

Someones attempt at clearing out the gene pool?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Should be 20cents a spider for any kid skilled in the use of a bug-catcher


----------



## mcbuggsy (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to catch heaps of Atrax when I was younger. There is no particular threat when catching them. They don't chase you, or jump, and aren't particularly quick.
I kept them as pets for many years as well.
No different to kids of today keeping bird eating spiders and scorpions, just that i was doing it 35 years ago........(maybe longer..... gees I'm old)..
But like all things, I suppose it was a bit irresponsible asking people to go out and catch them......but then again we have to die of something


----------



## Tristan (Sep 3, 2012)

interesting, i wonder if they will see an increase of bite victims because of it. i thought their was a statistic that showed most bites are a result of people tying to kill\capture the animals.

are people with Vens (pets) able to take them to get milked?


----------



## Jande (Sep 3, 2012)

*shudder* I'll leave that to the folks who aren't terrified of spiders to handle lol. I can't even imagine intentionally going looking for a spider. I hope they manage to get the venom they need, but I also hope there's not unnecessary victims as a result of bites while trying to be helpful. Also, a good question Tristan, regarding pets. I didn't realise people kept these as pets. Tarantulas and huntsmans sure, but these? :shock:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 3, 2012)

> interesting, i wonder if they will see an increase of bite victims because of it. i thought their was a statistic that showed most bites are a result of people tying to kill\capture the animals.



That's more with snakes than spiders.

As has been said they are easy to catch, I find it highly likely one person could walk around the bush near the reptile park and get a couple dozen over a day without to much problem.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 3, 2012)

I know where there are lots. A hunting I will do


----------

